# Contract Brewing in Melbourne?



## alvaro (26/2/20)

Not sure this is the place to post this, but seemed the closest one. 

I'm looking to brew 1,000 liters of beer somewhere in // around Melbourne. Any suggestions where?


----------



## golfandbrew (26/2/20)

https://gypsyhub.com.au/


----------



## JRode (22/8/20)

Hey @alvaro, did you happen to find any places? I'm looking to brew the same amount.


----------



## S.E (22/8/20)

Is there any particular reason why you would need it brewed in or around Melbourne? Just ease of collection or transportation perhaps?

If you can’t find anything local perhaps try looking farther afield for brewing as transportation cost may still be cheaper overall.


----------



## JRode (23/8/20)

Yep definitely ease of collection/transport. I will take a look to see how tough it would be to drive it down from NSW. Thanks mate!


----------

